# top Suggestions for Riu timeshare



## Hyperplanner (Apr 4, 2014)

Just looking for some do's and don't for the timeshare we are renting in August. Any advice is welcome

Still undecided whether I'm doing the AI..


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 5, 2014)

If you are talking about the timeshare in Aruba, do not do AI.  There are too many fabulous restaurants in Aruba to waste your money on mediocre AI.  If it is Aruba, send me a PM and I'll send you a list.


----------



## Hyperplanner (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you so much! I appreciate your response.. Have a blessed day!


----------



## Hyperplanner (Apr 5, 2014)

I was able to get a efficiency at the Ocean club back to back but then a one bedroom opened up here..@ Riu,  so I went with that for the extra space. I maybe should have chosen the Marriott ...don't plan on being in the room that much.   I haven't been to Aruba since 2007 , so I am assuming a lot has changed.   Our last stay was at the Renaissance and La Cabana.. 

There used to be a strip mall with a bakery inside... on the main road there that was perfect for picking up wonderful pastries and such.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 6, 2014)

That was Huchada - DH is down there now and I told him to get the raising bread they make - texted me that it is GONE!!!  I gave him the phone number of the bakery itself so I'll let you know where they moved to or whatever......


----------



## Hyperplanner (Apr 6, 2014)

lvhmbh said:


> That was Huchada - DH is down there now and I told him to get the raising bread they make - texted me that it is GONE!!!  I gave him the phone number of the bakery itself so I'll let you know where they moved to or whatever......



Ooh that sounds so yummy! I am a huge fan of there cakes... especially Cashew Cake! OMG it's so good...


----------



## Hyperplanner (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are washers and dryers at the timeshare for the Riu? They aren't listed as in unit.


----------



## arubanut (May 4, 2014)

*No, since the Aruba Palm Beach Resort/Aruba Grand (we own two weeks since 1991) days there is no more washers and dryers.

You may have to go to the "Quickie Lickie" if your staying more then one week.

Just came back from LaCabana/Ren.Ocean Suites.
And all I can say is "I can not wait to get back to the Riu Palace next April"!!!

My Trip report...pic's...*
* http://www.aruba-bb.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=101110 *





.


----------



## suenmike32 (May 12, 2014)

[QUOTE
And all I can say is "I can not wait to get back to the Riu Palace next April"!![/QUOTE]

You certainly sound excited to get to the RIU Palace. 
We are taking family and grand children to the RIU and are doing an AI. Have you been there before? Any tips you care to share? 
Its quite $$$, but its a 50th wedding anniversary for 8 adults and 4 preteens.
We've taken them several places but I thought the AI would be a special treat. Just wondered if you've had experience there before.
Thanks


----------



## ilene13 (May 12, 2014)

suenmike32 said:


> [QUOTE
> And all I can say is "I can not wait to get back to the Riu Palace next April"!!



You certainly sound excited to get to the RIU Palace. 
We are taking family and grand children to the RIU and are doing an AI. Have you been there before? Any tips you care to share? 
Its quite $$$, but its a 50th wedding anniversary for 8 adults and 4 preteens.
We've taken them several places but I thought the AI would be a special treat. Just wondered if you've had experience there before.
Thanks[/QUOTE]

I would never do an AI property in Aruba as there are many wonderful restaurants.  For accommodations there are timeshares and hotels that are not AI.  If possible I would look at other options.  Two two bedroom timeshares would probably be nicer!!  I think that the poster you were quoting wants to return to his timeshare at the RIU!


----------



## arubanut (May 12, 2014)

suenmike32 said:


> [QUOTE
> And all I can say is "I can not wait to get back to the Riu Palace next April"!!



You certainly sound excited to get to the RIU Palace. 
We are taking family and grand children to the RIU and are doing an AI. Have you been there before? Any tips you care to share? 
Its quite $$$, but its a 50th wedding anniversary for 8 adults and 4 preteens.
We've taken them several places but I thought the AI would be a special treat. Just wondered if you've had experience there before.
Thanks[/QUOTE]


*It's up to you...

I love having a week that we dont have to go out every night and still get great food and service.
The other (2) main AI resorts dont even come close.
We do have a timeshare Riu (Royal Palm club) and on Eagle Beach.
We have been going since 1991 Aruba Palm Beach(before Riu) and every year since it became the Riu.
And yes,I cannot wait to get back to the "AI" of the Riu 

Yes,Aruba has GREAT restaurants!!!

But if "YOU" do go ahead and decide on an AI,the RIU would be the best choice.
We have Family that own at Occidental(YUK),you cannot even compare what is served to the Riu.

Main buffet and Steakhouse are my Fav.
Great staff,food and service!

But as others have said there are many great restaurants in Aruba.

We get the both of best worlds 1 week Riu(palm beach) and 1 week on Eagle beach.

Have a great time!!!*





*"arubakid99" on youtube.*


----------



## arubanut (May 12, 2014)

* You also may want to check out a timeshare option like...
2 and 3 Bedroom Suites at Costa Linda(nice quiet area)...
http://www.costalinda-aruba.com/suites.asp *







.


----------



## arubanut (May 12, 2014)

deleted copy


----------

